# Roamio RWD/FFD/30sec Local Channel Issues



## Kev1419

I am having an issue on 2 of my local TV channels thru Time Warner Cable on my Roamio Plus. Unfortunately it is channels I watch often(ABC & CBS HD). Hoping someone has some advice they can give and wanted to post my Roamio experience in case someone is frustrated by the same issue to help give Tivo some feedback to narrow down the issue.

Here are the symptoms:
1) Live TV - The green buffer bar does not show. Pressing Rewind does the "bong" sound. All other channels rewind properly except 2 channels. 
2) Recoding works and plays back fine if I don't try to FFW/RWD/30sec. But I of course don't want to sit through the commercials. 
3) The FFW and 30sec seems to jump like 8 minutes but not 100% sure where I will end up in video when I press those buttons.
4) Streaming to iPad has similar issues
5) Fully downloading the video to iPad "solves" the issue. Functionally to full control the video then works. But of course not feasible to download every video I want to watch.
6) Issue only happens on a couple channels (ABC 1003-WBAYDT and CBS 1006WFRVDT in Green Bay) confirmed. I tried probably 25 other channels and those work fine.
7) Issue only happens on HD versions of CBS and ABC. SD versions of these channels work fine.

Troubleshooting Notes:
- My XL4 works perfect on these channels connected in same location. I put it back in today to reconfirm it works perfect.
- Live TV looks perfect and Signal strength in 90s on these channels
- I fully rebooted/wiped/re-setup nothing fixed the issue
- I called Tivo and they thought it was firmware or maybe hardware issue just with my box so recommended I return the Roamio and pick up a new one. So I went to BB today and picked up a new box, same issue with new box.

Anyone run into anything similar to this on ABC/CBS HD? Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## ahwman

Kev1419 said:


> I am having an issue on 2 of my local TV channels thru Time Warner Cable on my Roamio Plus. Unfortunately it is channels I watch often(ABC & CBS HD). Hoping someone has some advice they can give and wanted to post my Roamio experience in case someone is frustrated by the same issue to help give Tivo some feedback to narrow down the issue.
> 
> Here are the symptoms:
> 1) Live TV - The green buffer bar does not show. Pressing Rewind does the "bong" sound. All other channels rewind properly except 2 channels.
> 2) Recoding works and plays back fine if I don't try to FFW/RWD/30sec. But I of course don't want to sit through the commercials.
> 3) The FFW and 30sec seems to jump like 8 minutes but not 100% sure where I will end up in video when I press those buttons.
> 4) Streaming to iPad has similar issues
> 5) Fully downloading the video to iPad "solves" the issue. Functionally to full control the video then works. But of course not feasible to download every video I want to watch.
> 6) Issue only happens on a couple channels (ABC 1003-WBAYDT and CBS 1006WFRVDT in Green Bay) confirmed. I tried probably 25 other channels and those work fine.
> 7) Issue only happens on HD versions of CBS and ABC. SD versions of these channels work fine.
> 
> Troubleshooting Notes:
> - My XL4 works perfect on these channels connected in same location. I put it back in today to reconfirm it works perfect.
> - Live TV looks perfect and Signal strength in 90s on these channels
> - I fully rebooted/wiped/re-setup nothing fixed the issue
> - I called Tivo and they thought it was firmware or maybe hardware issue just with my box so recommended I return the Roamio and pick up a new one. So I went to BB today and picked up a new box, same issue with new box.
> 
> Anyone run into anything similar to this on ABC/CBS HD? Any advice? Thanks!


You're not alone! I just posted this a few hours ago, sounds like we're in the same boat...

I'm with Bright House in SE Michigan which is SDV. That said, I have a brand new Roamio Pro and Mini over gigabit ethernet. After going through all of my channels, I noticed 7 that tune and play perfectly on my Roamio, however they will not stream to my Mini or record properly. If I attempt to play these recordings back on either the Roamio or Mini, it's just a black screen. I also noticed that the buffer doesn't behave correctly for these 7 channels as I cannot rewind. These are regular non premium channels:

224 - Fox News
270 - National Geographic Channel
286 - Fox Sports Detroit Plus
288 - Fox Sports 1
321 - Nat Geo Wild
322 - Fox Business
368 - Fox Soccer

TiVo has no idea nor do I as to why the Roamio can tune these channels fine but can't stream or record them correctly. By the way, signal levels are great at around 80-85 with 35 SNR and 0 RS Corrected/Uncorrected errors. I was using this same Cablecard/TA with my XL4 and these channels recorded/played back fine, so I'm confident my Cablecard/TA are ok.


----------



## Dan203

Is there anything common about these channels? Do they use MPEG-4 encoding? Do they use a different audio format? Can you check the diagnostics screen and see if they use a strange CCI byte? Perhaps they're set to Copy Never? (Although I think that should still give you 90 minutes)


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> Is there anything common about these channels? Do they use MPEG-4 encoding? Do they use a different audio format? Can you check the diagnostics screen and see if they use a strange CCI byte? Perhaps they're set to Copy Never? (Although I think that should still give you 90 minutes)


Do you mean the "DVR Diagnostics" screen from the HDUI or a different diagnostics screen?


----------



## Dan203

ahwman said:


> Do you mean the "DVR Diagnostics" screen from the HDUI or a different diagnostics screen?


That's the one. Tune a couple of your tuners to these weird channels and then the others to channels that work. Is there anything unusual about the CCI Byte value or any of the PIDs?

The CCI byte should be either 0x00 or 0x02, any other value is strange.


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> That's the one. Tune a couple of your tuners to these weird channels and then the others to channels that work. Is there anything unusual about the CCI Byte value or any of the PIDs?
> 
> The CCI byte should be either 0x00 or 0x02, any other value is strange.


The CCI values are fine, however the PID values are different from channel to channel so I'm not sure what I should be looking for.


----------



## Kev1419

Thanks, glad to see I am not alone on this one!

My numbers seem "normal" when I compare to the other channels also but here they are if you spot anything off, thanks.

Signal Strength: 96
SNR: 40db
RS: both are 0
CCI: 0x00
PCR PID: 0x31 
Video PID: 0x31 (MPEG2)
Audio PID: 0x34 (AC3)


----------



## ahwman

Kev1419 said:


> Thanks, glad to see I am not alone on this one!
> 
> My numbers seem "normal" when I compare to the other channels also but here they are if you spot anything off, thanks.
> 
> Signal Strength: 96
> SNR: 40db
> RS: both are 0
> CCI: 0x00
> PCR PID: 0x31
> Video PID: 0x31 (MPEG2)
> Audio PID: 0x34 (AC3)


Your numbers look very comparable to mine. I would suggest however that you consider attenuating your signal as a 40 SNR is very high and could potentially damage your TiVo's tuners. I used a 20db attenuator and it brought mine down from 100 signal and 41 SNR to 80-85 signal and 35 SNR.

In regards to the main issue, if you haven't already done so, I suggest calling TiVo and logging this issue so that we have both of these cases on file and can cross-reference them. I plan on calling TiVo back tomorrow and updating them with some of the similarities that you and I are experiencing to see if we can find a common thread. If you would like to contact me directly so we can stay in communication, please feel free to PM me your email address.

At this point I just don't know if it's an issue with the cable signal provided by my cable company or if it's TiVo software related. Based on your experience, I would lean towards the latter explanation. Sadly, if this isn't a widespread issue and it is software related, I think we may be in for a long wait, or worse.


----------



## ahwman

ahwman said:


> Your numbers look very comparable to mine. I would suggest however that you consider attenuating your signal as a 40 SNR is very high and could potentially damage your TiVo's tuners. I used a 20db attenuator and it brought mine down from 100 signal and 41 SNR to 80-85 signal and 35 SNR.
> 
> In regards to the main issue, if you haven't already done so, I suggest calling TiVo and logging this issue so that we have both of these cases on file and can cross-reference them. I plan on calling TiVo back tomorrow and updating them with some of the similarities that you and I are experiencing to see if we can find a common thread. If you would like to contact me directly so we can stay in communication, please feel free to PM me your email address.
> 
> At this point I just don't know if it's an issue with the cable signal provided by my cable company or if it's TiVo software related. Based on your experience, I would lean towards the latter explanation. Sadly, if this isn't a widespread issue and it is software related, I think we may be in for a long wait, or worse.


UPDATE: I spoke with a supervisor today at TiVo and he informed me that he has come across this same issue one time before. The ultimate fix was for the customer to replace their CableCard and he said this solved all their issues. Though I'm skeptical it's a CableCard issue, I have to give it a try to rule it out. You may want to do the same. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Dan203

Seems like if it were a CC problem you wouldn't be able to tune the channel at all. The fact that you can tune it but there is some issue recording it and/or playing back the shows you do record seems like a software problem to me. Although like you said you have to try it just to rule out the possibility.


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> Seems like if it were a CC problem you wouldn't be able to tune the channel at all. The fact that you can tune it but there is some issue recording it and/or playing back the shows you do record seems like a software problem to me. Although like you said you have to try it just to rule out the possibility.


I totaly agree, however I also wound think if it were a software issue that more people would be reporting it. Very confusing and frusterating at the same time...


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> Seems like if it were a CC problem you wouldn't be able to tune the channel at all. The fact that you can tune it but there is some issue recording it and/or playing back the shows you do record seems like a software problem to me. Although like you said you have to try it just to rule out the possibility.


Well after pairing a brand new Motorola CableCard (still in it's original packaging), sadly the problem still exists . Now TiVo is sending me a new Roamio Pro, however at this point I don't have much faith that this will correct this issue as I'm starting to wonder if it is software related. Not to mention all of the headaches of re-pairing the CableCard and the transfer of the TiVo service and reconfiguration. It just shouldn't be this difficult...


----------



## Kev1419

Here is an update on my situation...still no luck either. I tried a new cablecard with same results. I also tried it without a cablecard because I don't even need it to receive ABC & CBS. I also swapped it with a Tivo Roamio Basic just to give that a try if there could be any difference between the Plus hardware, same issue. 

I chatted with Tivo customer service last night and could not get any real help only to say contact your cable company, sorry... I've spent too much time on this so I need to decide soon if I just live with the Roamio issues for now and hope a future update fixes or just return it and go back to the XL4 which works great on those channels. It will be a hard decision because I really want to keep the Roamio with the new features, if just these 2 channels worked!


----------



## ahwman

Kev1419 said:


> Here is an update on my situation...still no luck either. I tried a new cablecard with same results. I also tried it without a cablecard because I don't even need it to receive ABC & CBS. I also swapped it with a Tivo Roamio Basic just to give that a try if there could be any difference between the Plus hardware, same issue.
> 
> I chatted with Tivo customer service last night and could not get any real help only to say contact your cable company, sorry... I've spent too much time on this so I need to decide soon if I just live with the Roamio issues for now and hope a future update fixes or just return it and go back to the XL4 which works great on those channels. It will be a hard decision because I really want to keep the Roamio with the new features, if just these 2 channels worked!


I'm in the exact same boat as you and EXTREMELY frusterated and tired. Sadly, to appease TiVo, I have to go through the RMA process, have my cable company pair my CableCard to the new TiVo and more than likely have the same result, then re-pair the CableCard back to my current Roamio all to prove it's a problem with the software or hardware design. Perhaps it might help if you and I can cross reference our case numbers with TiVo as it lends more credence to this being a TiVo issue - not a customer issue.


----------



## Dan203

If the list was the channels ahwman listed then I'd live with it and hope a future update fixed it. But with ABC and CBS affected I'm not sure I'd take the chance.


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> If the list was the channels ahwman listed then I'd live with it and hope a future update fixed it. But with ABC and CBS affected I'm not sure I'd take the chance.


There must be a common thread with these problem channels and the Roamio hardware/software. Sadly, I don't have the expertise to find it. My concern is that this since this doesn't appear to be a widespread issue, chances are TiVo won't expend a great deal of time and effort to fix it. Look how long it took to fix the suggestions not recording with a tuning adapter attached bug and that affected quite a few people. I want to love this new Roamio as it's so fast and does so many great things, however I feel like I'm driving a brand new Ferari that only makes right turns...


----------



## Dan203

Can you record from these channels at all? If so can you record a short segment on one of the channels, copy it to your computer using TiVoToGo and then upload it to me here...

http://www.videoredo.net/UploadFiles.htm

Use "attn Dan203" as the ticket number. Also send me a PM with your TiVo MAK so I can open the file. I have some tools that I can use to see if there is anything specific about the audio or video causing the problem.


----------



## ahwman

Dan203 said:


> Can you record from these channels at all? If so can you record a short segment on one of the channels, copy it to your computer using TiVoToGo and then upload it to me here...
> 
> http://www.videoredo.net/UploadFiles.htm
> 
> Use "attn Dan203" as the ticket number. Also send me a PM with your TiVo MAK so I can open the file. I have some tools that I can use to see if there is anything specific about the audio or video causing the problem.


Unfortunately for me these channels are copy protected.


----------



## Dan203

What about you Kev1419?


----------



## Anyware

I have the same issue.

We've watched "So You Think You Can Dance" on FOX (Comcast) for many years across multiple TiVos with no issues. Recently, we upgraded to the Roamio Plus, and now we have the fast-forward/rewind glitch that's described here.

So far, we've only seen the problem with this show. All of the other shows we watch have worked perfectly. We now have two "bad" recordings of this show on the DVR, and both of them exhibit similar problems.

This morning, I setup my video camera and recorded the behavior. Note that you can also see a small video "hiccup" at the beginning of the show. Not sure if that means anything, but it isn't something I usually see. Otherwise, you'll see me use the slowest fast-forward mode, and when I press play, the video jumps about 20 minutes into the show.

The video also shows me navigating to last week's show and seeing the same problem.

TiVo Roamio Plus Fast Forward and Rewind Glitch

I'll try to transfer the show to my computer and get it to Dan203. The problem is, it's a long show!


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi everyone,

We believe we understand (and have a fix for) this issue. Please don't go to the effort to replace your CableCARDs -- it won't help.

First, we want to verify that you are experiencing the exact same issue, so please:

1. The next time it happens, please enter 9 1 1 CLEAR and then 7 7 7 CLEAR when looking at the problem video.

2. Connect to the TiVo Service *TWICE*.

3. (OPTIONAL) Sign up for the TiVo Beta program, which would be the quickest way to test the fix:
https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html

4. Email me with the date/time you did step #1 ([email protected]) with the subject: "Roamio Trickplay Channel issue" and include your TiVo Service Number (TSN). Let me know in the email if you signed up for the Beta program.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## eric102

Anyware said:


> I have the same issue.
> 
> We've watched "So You Think You Can Dance" on FOX (Comcast) for many years across multiple TiVos with no issues. Recently, we upgraded to the Roamio Plus, and now we have the fast-forward/rewind glitch that's described here.
> 
> So far, we've only seen the problem with this show. All of the other shows we watch have worked perfectly. We now have two "bad" recordings of this show on the DVR, and both of them exhibit similar problems.
> 
> This morning, I setup my video camera and recorded the behavior. Note that you can also see a small video "hiccup" at the beginning of the show. Not sure if that means anything, but it isn't something I usually see. Otherwise, you'll see me use the slowest fast-forward mode, and when I press play, the video jumps about 20 minutes into the show.
> 
> The video also shows me navigating to last week's show and seeing the same problem.
> 
> TiVo Roamio Plus Fast Forward and Rewind Glitch
> 
> I'll try to transfer the show to my computer and get it to Dan203. The problem is, it's a long show!


I get that video hiccup at the very beginning of "So You Think You Can Dance" on my 2 tuner premier but don't have any of the other problems with it so its probably not related. I think I've seen it on the last 3 or 4 episodes.


----------



## Cleo256

I have the exact same problem as Anyware described, the only difference being that I was recording Masterchef. Oh, and I have a Roamio Basic.

For what it's worth, I'm also in the Seattle area, so it's the exact same local affiliate.

Is there still value in sending bug data through the process described above, like by viewing the stored recording and running through that sequence? Or has that ship sailed. Either way, looking forward to the presumed firmware update that restores our confidence that TiVo won't miss things.


----------



## fdisker2000

I have this same issue on my Fox affiliate KCPQ on Tacoma/Pierce County Comcast. Watching the NFL games I can't fwd/rwd (trick-play) the games but I can during the commercials. If I rewind during the football game it rewinds the preceding commercials but none of the game.
Edit: I can trick-play local commercials (feeds), not national commercials.


----------



## Johnnymarr

I have the same issues during the NFL games in Green Bay in my Roamio. It was only on the HD channels. It also happens to me during "Under The Dome" every week without fail. I contacted Tivo and they wanted me to replace my remote and contact Time Warner.


----------



## DVRMike

I just experienced this issue watching the new episode of Bones on Fox. I'm on cox cable using a Roamio basic. 

Fast forward and rewind would jump around and get stuck but I could watch the show without using fast forward and rewind. The timeline bar was not completely full even though the show was finished recording.


----------



## TiVoMargret

If someone has a recording saved on their box that shows this issue 100% of the time, please send me an email ([email protected]). We may want to "extract" the recording from your box so we can take a look at it.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## Goober96

I think I just encountered this issue tonight with Sleepy Hollow. I had not watched a show on Fox until now. Does this issue only affect Fox affiliates?


----------



## JesseBearden

Happened to me on Sleepy Hollow as well. I have mine set to record 3 minutes after the show, and I can ff and rw during that portion.

I'll look in to it again tomorrow and email Margret the deets


----------



## Anyware

TiVoMargret said:


> If someone has a recording saved on their box that shows this issue 100% of the time, please send me an email ([email protected]). We may want to "extract" the recording from your box so we can take a look at it.


I still have the original two recordings on my TiVo (kept them for exactly this reason) that I illustrated in the YouTube video.

I've sent you an e-mail, and I'm happy to get them to you.


----------



## uw69

Had the same issue with Bones and Sleepy Hollow. Sent Margaret an e-mail with info she requested and signed up for the beta.


----------



## hankinsohl

Like several posters on this thread, I too encountered the "partially recorded" error while trying to record Sleepy Hollow via a season pass.

TiVoMargret:

With respect to entering "9 1 1" etc. while watching the problem video, am I supposed to bring up the guide before doing so. Attempting to enter numbers while watching a show just causes Tivo to produce the "bonk" sound indicating that input isn't appropriate. In any event, I tried entering the requested info without and then with the guide up just in case and am following up with an email as requested.


----------



## TiVoMargret

I'm looking for a volunteer on the West Coast that can easily reproduce this issue on a non copy-protected channel, who would be willing to have a home visit from a TiVo Engineer on Thursday or Friday.

If you are up for such a thing, please email me ASAP: [email protected]

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## martinso

This is an ongoing issue with me, documented in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509005

It just happened again with Bones on Fox last night (9-16-13).

I sent mail to Margret offering all my broken recordings .


----------



## JesseBearden

Happened again on "Dads" on Fox. It appears to happen often of Fox primetime shows. Interestingly, a repeat of "Big Bang Theory" was on beforehand and it was fine. So, maybe just new shows on Fox?

Either way, my brand new Tivo is practically useless with regards to Fox right now. 

If I opt in to the beta, can I opt back out later? I'd like to get this issue fixed asap, but I don't think I want to commit long term to beta software.


----------



## fdisker2000

TiVoMargret said:


> I'm looking for a volunteer on the West Coast that can easily reproduce this issue on a non copy-protected channel, who would be willing to have a home visit from a TiVo Engineer on Thursday or Friday.
> 
> If you are up for such a thing, please email me ASAP: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


Email sent. But I live on an Army Post, we'll see if that's a problem.
All of my Fox recordings are worthless.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Ok, it appears many of you are in the Seattle area, and have Comcast.

If you are in Seattle and have Comcast, and have this problem on your FOX shows, I'd like to know:
- Is your CableCARD paired? (Val: V on the CableCARD menu means it is paired. Val: ? means it is NOT)
- Are you able to watch shows from Xfinity on Demand on your Roamio, or do they freeze shortly after you start watching them?

If you are NOT in the Seattle/Comcast area and you are having this problem, I'd like to know:
- Which channels and which shows exhibit the problem
- Your zip code and cable company

My email is [email protected]. Please use the subject: "Roamio Trickplay Channel issue" and include your TiVo Service Number (TSN).

Thank you!


----------



## moyekj

Curious why CableCard pairing would matter for FOX channel since broadcast channels cannot be CCI protected?


----------



## JesseBearden

TiVoMargret said:


> Ok, it appears many of you are in the Seattle area, and have Comcast.
> 
> If you are in Seattle and have Comcast, and have this problem on your FOX shows, I'd like to know:
> - Is your CableCARD paired? (Val: V on the CableCARD menu means it is paired. Val: ? means it is NOT)
> - Are you able to watch shows from Xfinity on Demand on your Roamio, or do they freeze shortly after you start watching them?


I'm in Seattle, I'm having the issue.

Yes, my CableCard is paired with Val: V. I don't normally use Xfinity on Demand, but I turned it back on and was able to get a few minutes in to a show without much issue.

I will say that the first few times I tried to go to Xfinity, it failed with an error, but retrying immediately made it work.


----------



## fdisker2000

I posted this in the other thread but I'll post it here again. 
My theory is: the feeds that are being used for the programming (prime time, football, etc.) cannot be played by the TiVo. It is either a national or regional feed that's the problem. The only part of the recording that can be displayed is the local feed (commercials) that have been added by the local affiliate. 
When I am view the Fox effected programs, I can only trick-play during the obviously local commercials but not the show.
I can also pull the shows off my Roamio to my PC using kmttg and play them fine as long as I don't try to re-encode them. 
I tried playing the effected recordings on my Premiere and transferring them from the Roamio to the Premiere and they won't play on it either.


----------



## hankinsohl

I got a second partially recorded show while trying to record English Premier League Soccer shown on NBCSNHD broadcast by Comcast in the Seattle area.


----------



## uw69

So far I have only seen this issue on Fox with new shows for the season. Next week a huge amount of new shows are coming to to CBS, NBC and ABC. Anyone seen the partial recording behavior on these?

I see two different issues (but they may be related) Show A will show a partial recording in my shows, but in reality the whole episode is there, but you can not use fast forward, skip ahead ect. This show can be watched.

Show B shows partial recording, but upon pressing play, skips to about the middle of the show and will play from there (as long as you don't fast forward ext. Not a real watchable situation.

Recording all Fox shows on a series 3 now until we can get this resolved. Bigger problem if the other major networks exhibits this issue next week.


----------



## fdisker2000

uw69 said:


> Recording all Fox shows on a series 3 now until we can get this resolved. Bigger problem if the other major networks exhibits this issue next week.


Recording the SD channel works for me, as the HD Fox channel is only effected and may be another work-around.


----------



## uw69

fdisker2000 said:


> Recording the SD channel works for me, as the HD Fox channel is only effected and may be another work-around.


Interesting, only HD impacted. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ahwman

uw69 said:


> So far I have only seen this issue on Fox with new shows for the season. Next week a huge amount of new shows are coming to to CBS, NBC and ABC. Anyone seen the partial recording behavior on these?
> 
> I see two different issues (but they may be related) Show A will show a partial recording in my shows, but in reality the whole episode is there, but you can not use fast forward, skip ahead ect. This show can be watched.
> 
> Show B shows partial recording, but upon pressing play, skips to about the middle of the show and will play from there (as long as you don't fast forward ext. Not a real watchable situation.
> 
> Recording all Fox shows on a series 3 now until we can get this resolved. Bigger problem if the other major networks exhibits this issue next week.


There definitely is something with Fox as I'm experiencing this on several Fox channels listed below. I'm also experiencing this with National Geographic channels, has anyone had issue with this channel as well?

I live in SE Michigan and my cable provider is Bright House, here's the problem channels:

224 - Fox News
270 - National Geographic Channel
286 - Fox Sports Detroit Plus
288 - Fox Sports 1
321 - Nat Geo Wild
322 - Fox Business
368 - Fox Soccer HD


----------



## fdisker2000

ahwman said:


> There definitely is something with Fox as I'm experiencing this on several Fox channels listed below. I'm also experiencing this with National Geographic channels, has anyone had issue with this channel as well?
> 
> I live in SE Michigan and my cable provider is Bright House, here's the problem channels:
> 
> 224 - Fox News
> 270 - National Geographic Channel
> 286 - Fox Sports Detroit Plus
> 288 - Fox Sports 1
> 321 - Nat Geo Wild
> 322 - Fox Business
> 368 - Fox Soccer HD


They are ALL Fox owned channels, so it makes sense. I'll have to check the rest of my Fox channels.
You may want to email TiVoMargret with the info she posted because you are in a different region and different cable provider than most of us effected.


----------



## uw69

fdisker2000 said:


> They are ALL Fox owned channels, so it makes sense.
> You may want to email TiVoMargret with the info she posted because you are in a different region and cable provider than most of us effected.


Great advice. I think we who have this issue need to make sure we detail what we see and respond to requests for info from Tivo. Seems like they want to help figure this thing out!


----------



## ahwman

fdisker2000 said:


> They are ALL Fox owned channels, so it makes sense. I'll have to check the rest of my Fox channels.
> You may want to email TiVoMargret with the info she posted because you are in a different region and different cable provider than most of us effected.


Wow, I wasn't aware that Nat Geo was owned by Fox, that lends more credence to something to do with Fox broadcasts... Regarding Margret, I have been in constant contact with her, they were going to extract some recordings off of my box unfortunately they're all copy protected so she needs to find someone with access to a non copy protected recording for further analysis.

Hopefully TiVo will stumble onto a solution. I just think it's odd that it's only happening with certain providers/programming - interesting...


----------



## ahwman

uw69 said:


> Great advice. I think we who have this issue need to make sure we detail what we see and respond to requests for info from Tivo. Seems like they want to help figure this thing out!


Yes, Margret told me that they are committed to figuring this out and that is very encouraging... Hopefully it proves to be a simple patch and doesn't turn into something bigger and longer lived like the tuning adapter/suggestions bug...


----------



## DaveDFW

ahwman said:


> 224 - Fox News
> 270 - National Geographic Channel
> 286 - Fox Sports Detroit Plus
> 288 - Fox Sports 1
> 321 - Nat Geo Wild
> 322 - Fox Business
> 368 - Fox Soccer HD


Just looking at this list, aren't all of these broadcast in 720p? Just wondering if that could be the common thread.


----------



## uw69

ahwman said:


> Wow, I wasn't aware that Nat Geo was owned by Fox, that lends more credence to something to do with Fox broadcasts... Regarding Margret, I have been in constant contact with her, they were going to extract some recordings off of my box unfortunately they're all copy protected so she needs to find someone with access to a non copy protected recording for further analysis.
> 
> Hopefully TiVo will stumble onto a solution. I just think it's odd that it's only happening with certain providers/programming - interesting...


My recordings are non-copy protected. I can even drag some out of the delete bin if that would help.


----------



## ahwman

DaveDFW said:


> Just looking at this list, aren't all of these broadcast in 720p? Just wondering if that could be the common thread.


You're absolutely correct, I verified each of these channels are in fact 720P. I was starting to get excited then I realized one of the channels that works perfectly for me is also 720P, so I don't know if that you text there in the foot.


----------



## Cleo256

Also a problem on last night's New Girl and The Mindy Project (on Fox on Seattle). I watched both shows live and there were no problems with the broadcasts, but the recordings of each say they are about 2 minutes long. 

I e-mailed the requested info, but just to re-state here, my CableCARD is paired (Val :V) and I do have the On Demand freezing problem.

Thanks for the suggestion to record the SD channels as a workaround. I've just set up a separate season pass to do that.


----------



## martinso

Cleo256 said:


> Also a problem on last night's New Girl and The Mindy Project (on Fox on Seattle). I watched both shows live and there were no problems with the broadcasts, but the recordings of each say they are about 2 minutes long.


I too watched these live, knowing they had screwed up the last time they were broadcast. Did you notice that the green bar was missing until the last 4 or so minutes of the show? As if there were no buffer, yet the show was being recorded. Needless to say, these exhibit the now familiar problems with ff/rw as well as showing as partial recordings.

At least we know that TiVo is actively trying to solve this right now.


----------



## uw69

Cleo & Martinso what cable co do you have and where are you located? thanks


----------



## swerver

I got hit by this last night on fox - Dads, Brooklyn 99, New Girl and Mindy Project were all 2 minutes long, and only commercials, not the beginning of the show. When I stopped the Mindy project recording halfway thru the show and restarted it, it recorded normally.

I am in Seattle on Comcast. My on demand has been working fine.


----------



## martinso

uw69 said:


> Cleo & Martinso what cable co do you have and where are you located? thanks


Seattle area (Kirkland), Comcast. The combination of Seattle-Comcast-Fox is pretty common by now.


----------



## Cleo256

martinso said:


> Seattle area (Kirkland), Comcast. The combination of Seattle-Comcast-Fox is pretty common by now.


Seattle area-Comcast-Fox here as well.


----------



## uw69

I sense a trend here.


----------



## hankinsohl

As mentioned earlier in this thread I ran into this problem while recording a show on NBCSNHD. So it's not just Fox-owned channels that are affected.

I too live in the Seattle area (Kirkland) and my cable provider is Comcast.

What would be interesting to know is whether or not any Seattle-area Comcast subscribers successfully recorded the first broadcast of Sleepy Hollow on their Roamio.


----------



## martinso

Correct hankinsohl, this is not completely isolated to Fox channels. So far I have 11 of these broken recordings. 10 are Fox shows and 1 is from Lifetime (LIFEPHD). 

I was able to confirm a workaround suggested elsewhere: I downloaded a broken Bones recording to iPad and was able to watch in HD with working 30-sec skip, as well as jump back and forward. The recording played the entire show.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Ok, another question:

For the issue where sections of the show are being skipped when you fast-forward or rewind. Is this only happening in the first speed of fast-forward, or in all three speeds?

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## Goober96

TiVoMargret said:


> Ok, another question: For the issue where sections of the show are being skipped when you fast-forward or rewind. Is this only happening in the first speed of fast-forward, or in all three speeds? Thanks, --Margret


All 3 speeds for me. I can start 3x fast forwarding from the beginning and then it hits that "wall" at some point in the program and starts goofing up.


----------



## uw69

Goober96 said:


> All 3 speeds for me. I can start 3x fast forwarding from the beginning and then it hits that "wall" at some point in the program and starts goofing up.


Same here


----------



## fdisker2000

For me, I can only play just some of the commercials that are part of the recording and fwd/rwd through them. It is as if the main program is of a codec that the TiVo can not play. If I pull the show to my PC, I can play it fully with not problems.


----------



## martinso

All speeds. I have noticed, as others have, that it shows commercials I am fast forwarding thru, but when it hits content it repeats the same frame(s) in a loop and the index mark stays in one place. Pressing Play after this jumps the index marker ahead a lot.


----------



## V Funk

Just to pile on with my Roamio Plus. Another Seattle Comcast person here. All of my primetime FOX shows last night have this issue. I have a paired cable card and non-working On Demand.

Forced to watch commercials on the playback--after 10+ years of TiVo this is pretty rough!


----------



## garryj

Roamio Plus, Seattle area (Bellevue) & Comcast, Sleepy Hollow recorded 9/16 @ 9:00PM Fox channel 113.

Info banner shows the recording as 4 minutes, zero seconds, but the trickplay bar shows ~50 minutes of record time. Commercials play, but things go wonky as soon as show content starts.

Cablecard is paired properly and OnDemand works just fine -- in fact that was how I was able to view the Sleepy Hollow pilot tonight...

Edit:
After playing with the recording a bit:
I could get the show segment from 00:30:27 to 00:39:22 to play properly and was also able to 1x ff through it. However, when within this segment at normal or 1x speed, if any other trickplay button was pressed, the recording would either jump to the end of the recording, or loop back to the 00:30:27 mark.


----------



## fdisker2000

Just as an experiment tonight, I recorded "The X Factor"(Fox KCPQHD13 Seattle) on my Roamio and on my Premiere XL in another room. The Roamio's recording is messed up(can only play a few commercials, not the show, says 5min. Partial) and the Premiere's recording is perfectly fine. The Roamio can even play the Premiere's recording(MRV). The Premiere plays the Roamio's recording the same messed up way the Roamio does.


----------



## jjfester

I am having the same problem with Fox shows. I am also a Comcast customer from Tacoma, Washington area.

I had the same problem with Bones. I can watch it all the way through, but if I try and fast forward or rewind it either gets stuck and wont do anything or will instantly go to a point in the middle of the recording. Pretty much what everyone else has been reporting only some others have explained it much better than me.

I also had the problem with New Girl (also Fox) where it showed only a partial recording of 2 minutes or so even though it was showing that it was recording during the whole episode.

I haven't watched my recordings of Sleepy Hollow or So You Think You Can Dance yet, but I do have them recorded and will check in the morning.

My CableCard is paired and On Demand works fine. I haven't tried the actual PPV shows, but the On Demand that streams the premium channel movies and television shows have been working fine.


----------



## uw69

For those who's Sleepy Hollow recording was unwatchable, Fox is rebroadcasting it on Friday 8/20. Record in HD if your adventurous or SD to be on the safe side. With 6 tuners I'm going for both!


----------



## BayouBoy32

I am in the New Orleans area and use Cox Cable. Have the glitch so far only on Fox network shows, I.E., Bones, Sleep Hollow, New Girl, and worst of all Fox Sports that telecast Saints football. Local Fox shows and commercial work fine. Able to use non-HD Fox channels or my HD Tivo in the bedroom for any recordings. Have put attenutor on line as suggested by support but that has not helped. I can only put a 9db attenutor on the line or I loose other channels to no signal or pixilation.
Feel this is a software problem and hope it is fixed soon.
Dan


----------



## L David Matheny

fdisker2000 said:


> For me, I can only play just some of the commercials that are part of the recording and fwd/rwd through them. It is as if the main program is of a codec that the TiVo can not play. If I pull the show to my PC, I can play it fully with not problems.


What you're seeing might be consistent with some timing data (Program Clock Reference?) being missing or stuck (not incrementing) in the main program sections of the transport stream but present during the commercials. TiVo seems to rely on proper timing information for some functions. I've seen this with OTA broadcasts from a local translator (re-transmitter) for one of our PBS stations when a piece of equipment which inserts new PSIP data goes wonky.


----------



## fdisker2000

L David Matheny said:


> What you're seeing might be consistent with some timing data (Program Clock Reference?) being missing or stuck (not incrementing) in the main program sections of the transport stream but present during the commercials. TiVo seems to rely on proper timing information for some functions. I've seen this with OTA broadcasts from a local translator (re-transmitter) for one of our PBS stations when a piece of equipment which inserts new PSIP data goes wonky.


That makes sense except:how come I don't have this problem with the same programming on my Premieres?
I can also play the effected shows on my Roamio that were recorded on my Premieres.
There just seems to be a hardware or software difference between the Premiere and Roamio that is causing this problem, it's strange because I thought the software was essentially the same, just updated for the new hardware.


----------



## L David Matheny

fdisker2000 said:


> That makes sense except: how come I don't have this problem with the same programming on my Premieres?
> I can also play the effected shows on my Roamio that were recorded on my Premieres.
> There just seems to be a hardware or software difference between the Premiere and Roamio that is causing this problem, it's strange because I thought the software was essentially the same, just updated for the new hardware.


That's a good question. The problems I saw involved OTA broadcasts on a Premiere and also (as I recall) on a TiVo HD. Do you mean that you don't see the problem when you stream those same programs recorded on a Premiere to the Roamio? Or have you determined that the same troublesome programs record and play back fine on the Premiere but fail when recorded and played back on the Roamio?


----------



## fdisker2000

L David Matheny said:


> That's a good question. The problems I saw involved OTA broadcasts on a Premiere and also (as I recall) on a TiVo HD. Do you mean that you don't see the problem when you stream those same programs recorded on a Premiere to the Roamio? Or have you determined that the same troublesome programs record and play back fine on the Premiere but fail when recorded and played back on the Roamio?


Both, I can also pull the Roamio effected recordings using kmttg onto my PC and they play fine on my PC. So, I believe, the Roamio records it fine but has a problem when playing it back. That is why I believe it's an encoding problem. The shows have two different codecs involved; hence only part of the recording being able to be played back on the Roamio and the Roamio's handling of the encoding. Also, trick-play is effected because it is essentially recording. There is a hardware or software difference between the Premieres and the Roamios that is causing this problem.
I could be totally off base on this. I am not very knowledgeable in the are of video encoding.


----------



## Cleo256

TiVoMargret said:


> Ok, another question:
> 
> For the issue where sections of the show are being skipped when you fast-forward or rewind. Is this only happening in the first speed of fast-forward, or in all three speeds?
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


As others have said, it seems to happen at all speeds, fast-forward, rewind, or even play. It's like there's a big section of the show just missing. Notably, when I look at the recording in the menu, the TiVo reports that the recording time is less than expected. 2 minutes and 10 seconds for New Girl, for example. It labels it "partial", even though I did nothing to interrupt it.

I'm not sure I noticed a positive correlation to commercials specifically. It's not as if I have a perfect recording of all commercials and zero show.

In particular, the very first Masterchef episode that I saw this behavior with, the first 20 minutes were completely missing. Then I was able to watch one segment of the show about 20 minutes in. The next skipped section began during one commercial break and ended during another. The experience was that I finished one segment, FF-ed through the commercials, and came back to another segment, but realized that I had missed an entire segment of the show.

I'll also add that I haven't seen this issue on any other channels. I've recorded several episodes of Project Runway on Lifetime HD and haven't had a problem. The Daily Show and Colbert from Comedy Central HD play flawlessly. Top Chef Masters on Bravo HD. The problem is only on Fox for me. I've started recording some miscellaneous shows just to see if I can figure out other networks that could have an issue.


----------



## mrizzo80

If anyone is a member over at AVSForum, you may want to PM this guy. He may be able to help.

http://www.avsforum.com/u/34898/foxeng

I would summarize the issue and give him specific markets this is occurring in. I think Fox has some sort of advanced splicing system that allows local affiliates to tweak the feed between when they get it off the satellite but before they send it out locally. Maybe all networks have that capability...but I think Fox's may be different and/or more advanced. Maybe these markets are rolling out new software or something?


----------



## fdisker2000

mrizzo80 said:


> If anyone is a member over at AVSForum, you may want to PM this guy. He may be able to help.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/u/34898/foxeng
> 
> I would summarize the issue and give him specific markets this is occurring in. I think Fox has some sort of advanced splicing system that allows local affiliates to tweak the feed between when they get it off the satellite but before they send it out locally. Maybe all networks have that capability...but I think Fox's may be different and/or more advanced. Maybe these markets are rolling out new software or something?


I believe all markets and affiliates have this capability. That's how local commercials, promos (commercials for local news,etc) get added to the national/regional feed. Even some cable channels (Discovery, History, etc.) have local commercials added. 
The thing is; my two Premieres don't have this problem, only my Roamio Pro.


----------



## rainwater

fdisker2000 said:


> The thing is; my two Premieres don't have this problem, only my Roamio Pro.


The Premiere's have completely different tuners so it isn't surprising.


----------



## fdisker2000

rainwater said:


> The Premiere's have completely different tuners so it isn't surprising.


If the tuners were a problem I think it wouldn't be able to display the channels. The Roamio doesn't even have a problem recording the channels (I can play them fully and completely on my PC) it just has trouble playing the recording and buffer. It think it's different hardware handling the decoding of the recording.
Hopefully it's a software problem, not hardware.


----------



## zend

Also in Seattle on Comcast. Experiencing the same issues with a Roamio Pro when attempting to record Fox shows. Margret - I sent you my TSN and answers to your questions over email.


----------



## fdisker2000

Just an observation from watching the recording of Fox shows Dads and Brooklyn Nine-Nine tonight: The green status bar didn't move until it got to the third commercial break. It then jumped to 21mins and continued until the end of the commercial break, then stopped again.
The commercials during this break, were definitely only local commercials.
I hope TiVoMargret is still following this thread.


----------



## jjfester

Should we still be trying the 911 clear etc or has that been ruled out as a fix?

Also should we still be emailing if we are having these problems or have there been enough people emailing to have it documented and researched?


----------



## socrplyr

jjfester said:


> Should we still be trying the 911 clear etc or has that been ruled out as a fix?
> 
> Also should we still be emailing if we are having these problems or have there been enough people emailing to have it documented and researched?


911clear just marks the log where you were having a problem. Then you need to work with Tivo, so they know what they are looking at there.
I am not positive what 777clear does. I know it has been used for issues playing back recordings (but not general dvr issues). I don't know if it just marks the log or if it actually changes anything.
The connections to Tivo afterward sends the logs to them for review.


----------



## fdisker2000

jjfester said:


> Should we still be trying the 911 clear etc or has that been ruled out as a fix?
> 
> Also should we still be emailing if we are having these problems or have there been enough people emailing to have it documented and researched?


Last thing I heard, TiVo was sending a tech to an effected user's home on the west coast yesterday or today. I volunteered, but my home is not convenient.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Calling Tivo support is a waste of time. I have called 3 times and each time get different tech that gives me different run-around. 1st said I needed attenuator because signal to high. Did that and it did not help. Called back and next tech just advised me of Desktop app that I could transfer files from HD Tivo. The last tech I spoke with ran me though some checks of the cable card and said it was not authorized correctly and to call Cox Cable. Called Cox and they checked everything and repaired the card and said it was working and set up correctly. I compared the setting with the HD Tivo and the setting are the same. All channels work correctly on the Roamio Pro except for Fox. All channels on the HD work correctly including Fox. All of the techs all said they have never heard of this problem and had no reports about this problem. I am going to wait and call back on Monday, after I cool down some and ask to speck to a supervisor. Not sure if they can or will help but getting fed up. I have until 27th of this month on my 30 day return. I really like the Roamio not sure if I would return for this problem.
Dan


----------



## JDoc208

I am having a similar problem (although not exact) to what others have posted. I just upgraded from a Premiere XL to the Roamio Plus. I kept the same cablecard. My issue occurs on Fox Sports Midwest (channel 824) and the Big Ten Network (822); however, I am NOT having an issue with Fox (702). The channels play and record normally. When not live, I can fast forward at 1x speed normally where I can see what I'm fast forwarding through. But when I try to fast forward at 2x/3x or rewind on 1x/2x/3x speeds, the picture freezes. If I fast forward on 3x speed for 30 seconds and then press play, the picture then jumps ahead to the point in the show as if I had been fast forwarding on 1x speed. Likewise, if I rewind on 3x speed for 30 seconds, the picture will again freeze and then once I press play, it will jump ahead to the point in the show as if I had been rewinding on 1x speed. The problem occurs whether I'm watching the channels on live TV or watching a previous recording on those channels. The problem also occurs on my Mini. The "rewind 8 seconds" button and "fast forward 30 seconds" buttons work normally. When I called Tivo, they said my signal was "too strong." I put different attenuators on the line, which lowered the signal strength and SNR but didn't change the original problem. Tivo then blamed the problem on my cable company (Charter) and said I had "poor quality" of signal. Charter wanted to switch out cablecards. I picked up 3 cablecards but none of them worked at all, so I have a tech coming out tomorrow.

Any advice?


----------



## fdisker2000

JDoc208 said:


> I am having a similar problem (although not exact) to what others have posted. I just upgraded from a Premiere XL to the Roamio Plus. I kept the same cablecard. My issue occurs on Fox Sports Midwest (channel 824) and the Big Ten Network (822); however, I am NOT having an issue with Fox (702). The channels play and record normally. When not live, I can fast forward at 1x speed normally where I can see what I'm fast forwarding through. But when I try to fast forward at 2x/3x or rewind on 1x/2x/3x speeds, the picture freezes. If I fast forward on 3x speed for 30 seconds and then press play, the picture then jumps ahead to the point in the show as if I had been fast forwarding on 1x speed. Likewise, if I rewind on 3x speed for 30 seconds, the picture will again freeze and then once I press play, it will jump ahead to the point in the show as if I had been rewinding on 1x speed. The problem occurs whether I'm watching the channels on live TV or watching a previous recording on those channels. The problem also occurs on my Mini. The "rewind 8 seconds" button and "fast forward 30 seconds" buttons work normally. When I called Tivo, they said my signal was "too strong." I put different attenuators on the line, which lowered the signal strength and SNR but didn't change the original problem. Tivo then blamed the problem on my cable company (Charter) and said I had "poor quality" of signal. Charter wanted to switch out cablecards. I picked up 3 cablecards but none of them worked at all, so I have a tech coming out tomorrow.
> 
> Any advice?


Yeah, wait for a fix from TiVo.


----------



## uw69

BayouBoy32 said:


> Calling Tivo support is a waste of time. I have called 3 times and each time get different tech that gives me different run-around. 1st said I needed attenuator because signal to high. Did that and it did not help. Called back and next tech just advised me of Desktop app that I could transfer files from HD Tivo. The last tech I spoke with ran me though some checks of the cable card and said it was not authorized correctly and to call Cox Cable. Called Cox and they checked everything and repaired the card and said it was working and set up correctly. I compared the setting with the HD Tivo and the setting are the same. All channels work correctly on the Roamio Pro except for Fox. All channels on the HD work correctly including Fox. All of the techs all said they have never heard of this problem and had no reports about this problem. I am going to wait and call back on Monday, after I cool down some and ask to speck to a supervisor. Not sure if they can or will help but getting fed up. I have until 27th of this month on my 30 day return. I really like the Roamio not sure if I would return for this problem.
> Dan


Frustrating for sure but Tivo is actively working this issue. I have the same issue and have been recording FOX show in SD and they seem to be fine.


----------



## martinso

I also volunteered for the home visit but have not heard back about that. Either I was not conveniently located or they have a handle on the problem and no longer need the home visit. I am hoping for the second alternative! At any rate there is no question this is a top priority for TiVo and they are actively working on the issue. It is frustrating, but all we can do is hope they find the issue and release a quick fix for it.


----------



## Anyware

fdisker2000 said:


> Last thing I heard, TiVo was sending a tech to a effected user's home on the west coast yesterday or today. I volunteered, but my home is not convenient.


Indeed, I am the affected user, and a TiVo technician visited my home today (by the way, I'm normally friendlier than calling someone a "technician," but I'm not sure if I can share names, so I'll simply avoid it).

Talk about committed to solving this problem! It didn't take Margret and her colleagues but a couple of e-mail exchanges before I was told that someone could visit on Thursday or Friday. I work from home, so it was easy to give someone access to my Roamio for as long as they liked.

The technician flew into Seattle this morning, arrived at the house shortly after, and proceeded to hook up all of his equipment. He was extremely friendly and an obvious expert at the tasks he was performing.

I was able to quickly demonstrate the issue at hand with a few episodes of both "So You Think You Can Dance" and "X Factor" (both recorded on our local FOX HD station...113). While I'm not happy that the issue exists, I'm very happy that it's so easy to reproduce.

Despite my efforts to feed him and give him something to drink , he remained focused on the issue so that he could be sure that he captured all of the data needed for a thorough analysis. He finished his work later in the afternoon, packed up his equipment and headed back to the airport.

Based on our conversations about the issue and what he was able to capture, it sounds he and his team have a great set of data to work with. I'm encouraged that this visit will help TiVo solve the issue for all of us. At least I'm crossing my fingers.

All-in-all, I am very impressed with Margret's decisiveness in sending someone so quickly, and I am also impressed with the knowledge and professionalism of the TiVo technician.


----------



## hankinsohl

When trying to record the Sleepy Hollow rebroadcast, this bug cropped up again. So it seems to be reproducible as this is twice in a row now that the bug occurred while trying to record Sleepy Hollow episode 1.

Anyware's post above is encouraging. I hope that Tivo now has enough data to track down and fix this bug.


----------



## uw69

Anyware said:


> Indeed, I am the affected user, and a TiVo technician visited my home today (by the way, I'm normally friendlier than calling someone a "technician," but I'm not sure if I can share names, so I'll simply avoid it).
> 
> Talk about committed to solving this problem! It didn't take Margret and her colleagues but a couple of e-mail exchanges before I was told that someone could visit on Thursday or Friday. I work from home, so it was easy to give someone access to my Roamio for as long as they liked.
> 
> The technician flew into Seattle this morning, arrived at the house shortly after, and proceeded to hook up all of his equipment. He was extremely friendly and an obvious expert at the tasks he was performing.
> 
> I was able to quickly demonstrate the issue at hand with a few episodes of both "So You Think You Can Dance" and "X Factor" (both recorded on our local FOX HD station...113). While I'm not happy that the issue exists, I'm very happy that it's so easy to reproduce.
> 
> Despite my efforts to feed him and give him something to drink , he remained focused on the issue so that he could be sure that he captured all of the data needed for a thorough analysis. He finished his work later in the afternoon, packed up his equipment and headed back to the airport.
> 
> Based on our conversations about the issue and what he was able to capture, it sounds he and his team have a great set of data to work with. I'm encouraged that this visit will help TiVo solve the issue for all of us. At least I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> All-in-all, I am very impressed with Margret's decisiveness in sending someone so quickly, and I am also impressed with the knowledge and professionalism of the TiVo technician.


That is really a great story. Good to know Tivo is on it!!!


----------



## BayouBoy32

Even though the phone support techs state they have never heard of this bug/glitch, it is really good news that someone at Tivo is taking an interest in finding a solution to this problem. Hope it is not hardware and can be fixed with a software update. Thanks for the news and update Anyware.

Since the Roamio is a new product and not in wide spread use yet. I would think it would be in Tivos best interest to get this fixed as soon as possible.

Dan


----------



## fdisker2000

Anyware said:


> Indeed, I am the affected user, and a TiVo technician visited my home today (by the way, I'm normally friendlier than calling someone a "technician," but I'm not sure if I can share names, so I'll simply avoid it).
> 
> Talk about committed to solving this problem! It didn't take Margret and her colleagues but a couple of e-mail exchanges before I was told that someone could visit on Thursday or Friday. I work from home, so it was easy to give someone access to my Roamio for as long as they liked.
> 
> The technician flew into Seattle this morning, arrived at the house shortly after, and proceeded to hook up all of his equipment. He was extremely friendly and an obvious expert at the tasks he was performing.
> 
> I was able to quickly demonstrate the issue at hand with a few episodes of both "So You Think You Can Dance" and "X Factor" (both recorded on our local FOX HD station...113). While I'm not happy that the issue exists, I'm very happy that it's so easy to reproduce.
> 
> Despite my efforts to feed him and give him something to drink , he remained focused on the issue so that he could be sure that he captured all of the data needed for a thorough analysis. He finished his work later in the afternoon, packed up his equipment and headed back to the airport.
> 
> Based on our conversations about the issue and what he was able to capture, it sounds he and his team have a great set of data to work with. I'm encouraged that this visit will help TiVo solve the issue for all of us. At least I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> All-in-all, I am very impressed with Margret's decisiveness in sending someone so quickly, and I am also impressed with the knowledge and professionalism of the TiVo technician.


Yeah, a technician(probably the same one) emailed me and thanked me for my help and said logistically my location was not convenient.
It's good to see that TiVo is working on a solution.


----------



## Johnnymarr

I live in Green Bay, WI and have TWC. I have the same issues. I've had them watching football on Fox. I've also had it watching Under The Dome on CBS. It only happens on the HD channels.


----------



## zend

Anyware said:


> Indeed, I am the affected user, and a TiVo technician visited my home today (by the way, I'm normally friendlier than calling someone a "technician," but I'm not sure if I can share names, so I'll simply avoid it).


Anyware - just wanted to say "Thanks" from a fellow Eastsider / Roamio user with the same issue. Very nice of you to help TiVo and your fellow Roamio users out this way.


----------



## Anyware

zend said:


> Anyware - just wanted to say "Thanks" from a fellow Eastsider / Roamio user with the same issue. Very nice of you to help TiVo and your fellow Roamio users out this way.


You're very welcome, though it was TiVo who put in the effort. I just opened the door and stayed out of the way.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Today I will be watching Fox Sports pregame and the Saints on standard def. and not HD. Not as pretty a picture but at least I can use Tivo. Just tried to use Tivo on Fox Sports HD and it was still glitched/bugged. I hope Tivo finds the problem soon. Hope all your teams win unless they are Arizona.  LOL Have a great Sunday.
Dan


----------



## Johnnymarr

Currently watching NFL on FoxHD, in Green Bay, WI. No Tivo functions are available.


----------



## uw69

Johnnymarr said:


> Currently watching NFL on FoxHD, in Green Bay, WI. No Tivo functions are available.


No issues watching live tv on HD Fox here in the Seattle for me.


----------



## BayouBoy32

uw69 said:


> No issues watching live tv on HD Fox here in the Seattle for me.


But can you use the Tivo fwd/back/pause or just able to watch without using Tivo controls.
I can watch Fox Sports HD, but like to be able to stop/go back and such and also I like to pause Tivo for 30 minutes and not watch commercials for most of the game.
Dan


----------



## uw69

Yes all Tivo functions work on live TV. I only have issues with recorded shows on Fox.


----------



## BayouBoy32

uw69 said:


> Yes all Tivo functions work on live TV. I only have issues with recorded shows on Fox.


You only have half the problem. I might could live with that but when any network program on Fox is on, I can not use Tivo controls, live or recorded. I can use Tivo controls on local broadcasts and local commercials. But I only have the problem on Fox. I have heard that some have the problem on other channels also. So, I guess, it can always be worse. LOL
Have a good one.
Dan


----------



## jaundice22

i have cox cable. just got my box a few days ago. Currently trying to watch the Saints game and every time i rewind it goes back to the beginning of the football game. 

So summary, I'm in New Orleans, watching Fox, having the same issue. And i am not happy! it better record New Girl tomorrow. Haven't had it long enough to see if recording on this channel is an issue but about to find out. 

I will call Tivo tomorrow to complain. Anyone know how i can record my problem so tivo can see it?


----------



## BayouBoy32

jaundice22 said:


> i have cox cable. just got my box a few days ago. Currently trying to watch the Saints game and every time i rewind it goes back to the beginning of the football game.
> 
> So summary, I'm in New Orleans, watching Fox, having the same issue. And i am not happy! it better record New Girl tomorrow. Haven't had it long enough to see if recording on this channel is an issue but about to find out.
> 
> I will call Tivo tomorrow to complain. Anyone know how i can record my problem so tivo can see it?


New Orleans area also and have had my Roamio Pro for three weeks now and like you the 1st Saints game is when I found out about the problem. My work around, for now, is to watch the Saints on channel 9 in standard def, which works fine. Just not as good a picture as HD on 1009. My work around for New Girl, Bones, and Sleepy Hollow is, I have a HD3 Tivo in bedroom that I record them and any other Fox network program on, and then transfer to Roamio to watch. Are you can record on channel 9. I have called Tivo support three times and got different answers and run around and they state they have not heard of this problem. They will also blame Cox cable card or your signal is to high and need to put attenuators inline. The good new, if you have read this forum, is that Tivo is working on the problem and hopefully it is a software problem and can be fixed once they figure out what is causing this glitch/bug. Some Tivo users have it worse than us. They have it on multiple channels. Lets hope they find the problem soon so we can watch our Saints in HD. WHO DAT!!
Dan


----------



## jaundice22

yeah, i think it would be silly for me to pay for 2 DVR's when one should be able to to do the job. I want to watch football in HD! it's fine as long as i dont try and rewind it. Then forget about it. 

Any other channels giving you problems? I've only had it a few days so i haven't had time to test it out. 

Also if you get a chromecast you can use your computer to throw some of the shows up on the TV, works great. You should check that out too. But seriously. they need to work this out. 

3-0 baby! who dat!


----------



## BayouBoy32

jaundice22 said:


> yeah, i think it would be silly for me to pay for 2 DVR's when one should be able to to do the job. I want to watch football in HD! it's fine as long as i dont try and rewind it. Then forget about it.
> 
> Any other channels giving you problems? I've only had it a few days so i haven't had time to test it out.
> 
> Also if you get a chromecast you can use your computer to throw some of the shows up on the TV, works great. You should check that out too. But seriously. they need to work this out.
> 
> 3-0 baby! who dat!


No, I have not found any other channels other than Fox with this problem. Hope that is all and I understand they are working on it and hope it will get fixed soon. Don't like paying and not getting everything I paid for.

I have been using Tivo for a long time and on one of upgrades put old HD Tivo in bedroom. Other wise I would not buy another one to work around this problem.

I will have to check out the Chromecast. Use iPads and iPhone and Apple TV to put shows on HD TV now but not everything is available.

Great game and no near heart attach at the end. After last year we deserve a great season. GO SAINTS!!


----------



## Balzer

I have been following this thread since it started. I don't recall if anyone has mentioned this or not, and I am too lazy to go back and look. But has this just been happening on Cable only, or has anyone reported the problem over the air? I will be getting an OTA Roamio in the next week or two.


----------



## uw69

Cable only


----------



## rdh91007

I am an A/V Consultant and can hardly count the non-billable hours that the Trickplay problem has cost me. It sure would have been considerate if TiVo had informed their Support Staff about the problem. I even talked to Sn Advanced Escalation Specialist this morning that had not been informed of the problem.

My Client has suffered through trying to record and watch Dodger Games on Fox Sports Prime and The Americas Cup races on NBC Sports. He hasn't tried recording and HD Fox programs, but I suspect that they would also show the program.

While the overall performance of the Roamio is superb, this glitch is a deal killer. Until it is fixed, my friend Jerry Pournelle might say, "The Roamio sucks dead bunnies."

If this doesn't get fixed this week two Roamios will be going back and I will be out some more non-billable hours pulling them out and putting the HD and HD XL back in.


----------



## uw69

rdh91007 said:


> I am an A/V Consultant and can hardly count the non-billable hours that the Trickplay problem has cost me. It sure would have been considerate if TiVo had informed their Support Staff about the problem. I even talked to Sn Advanced Escalation Specialist this morning that had not been informed of the problem.
> 
> My Client has suffered through trying to record and watch Dodger Games on Fox Sports Prime and The Americas Cup races on NBC Sports. He hasn't tried recording and HD Fox programs, but I suspect that they would also show the program.
> 
> While the overall performance of the Roamio is superb, this glitch is a deal killer. Until it is fixed, my friend Jerry Pournelle might say, "The Roamio sucks dead bunnies."
> 
> If this doesn't get fixed this week two Roamios will be going back and I will be out some more non-billable hours pulling them out and putting the HD and HD XL back in.


No one likes this issue and Tivo is working on it. Obviously as an "A/V consultant" you understand these issues can happen to early adopters. Go back to the HD and HD XL. Cut your losses.


----------



## rdh91007

uw69 said:


> No one likes this issue and Tivo is working on it. Obviously as an "A/V consultant" you understand these issues can happen to early adopters. Go back to the HD and HD XL. Cut your losses.


I certainly agree that early adopters may face unexpected problems.

My only complaint is that TiVo failed to provide information about the problem to their Tech Support Group. I called this morning to find out the status of a ticket that was opened last week and escalated. At that time Tech Support still didn't seem to know that this problem had been identified and a fix was being worked on.


----------



## Johnnymarr

Watching How I Met Your Mother on CBS HD and Tivo functions are not working.


----------



## JasonD

I'm in San Diego cox. When I try to record programs on fox sleepy hollow program control don't work correctly. Only fox. Can fly down to San Diego if you need more data, my wife works from home.

Jason


----------



## TiVoMargret

Here's the latest:

As of tonight, we have streams in our lab that demonstrate this problem, and we can see the issue that causes the failures with fast-forward and rewind. Hopefully this will lead us to quickly understand what is causing the problem, and how to fix it.

There is an update coming to Roamio in the next day or two that fixes some other issues (not this one). Assuming we quickly understand the problem now that we can reproduce it, I would expect another update for Roamio within a couple of weeks to contain a fix for this issue.

(For those of you that can't wait that long, it may be possible to put you in an early access Beta for the update. I'll post more as soon as I have a confirmed fix.)

I sincerely apologize to those of you suffering from this problem. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be.

Thanks (again) for your patience.

--Margret


----------



## wilfried

I am in Seattle too with the same issue on FOX. My TiVo also shows those recordings as "partial". Anyone else sees that?


----------



## Unbeliever

I wonder if it's related to the Fox/Hopper kerfuffle that's going on and Fox is deliberately screwing with the encoding to make DVRs in general barf.

--Carlos V.


----------



## moyekj

Unbeliever said:


> I wonder if it's related to the Fox/Hopper kerfuffle that's going on and Fox is deliberately screwing with the encoding to make DVRs in general barf.
> 
> --Carlos V.


 No, this issue is not affecting everyone with Roamios and it doesn't happen for older (series 3 & 4) TiVos either.


----------



## tough joe

i had the same problem with person of interest - the HD recording just stopped in the middle of the show. only recording about 41 minutes of the show. then when I work up this morning, live tv was all messed up. I could rewind live tv but not play current live tv. only way to get out of it was to restart the unit. I do not have a tuning adapter. this is the same problem I had with my old premiere - and now im having this problem with my new roamio? I switched the cable card from the old premiere to the new roamio and it paired successfully. don't know whats going on here. getting ready to move to the cable company's dvr.


----------



## uw69

wilfried said:


> I am in Seattle too with the same issue on FOX. My TiVo also shows those recordings as "partial". Anyone else sees that?


Not sure how widespread this issue is but you are not alone. This thread is getting pretty long, but if you have the time and scan through it, there are multiple folks in the Seattle area that have this issue. I am recording FOX shows in SD or on a series 3 box as a temporary workaround.


----------



## uw69

TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> As of tonight, we have streams in our lab that demonstrate this problem, and we can see the issue that causes the failures with fast-forward and rewind. Hopefully this will lead us to quickly understand what is causing the problem, and how to fix it.
> 
> There is an update coming to Roamio in the next day or two that fixes some other issues (not this one). Assuming we quickly understand the problem now that we can reproduce it, I would expect another update for Roamio within a couple of weeks to contain a fix for this issue.
> 
> (For those of you that can't wait that long, it may be possible to put you in an early access Beta for the update. I'll post more as soon as I have a confirmed fix.)
> 
> I sincerely apologize to those of you suffering from this problem. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be.
> 
> Thanks (again) for your patience.
> 
> --Margret


Thank you for the update! :up:


----------



## BayouBoy32

TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> As of tonight, we have streams in our lab that demonstrate this problem, and we can see the issue that causes the failures with fast-forward and rewind. Hopefully this will lead us to quickly understand what is causing the problem, and how to fix it.
> 
> There is an update coming to Roamio in the next day or two that fixes some other issues (not this one). Assuming we quickly understand the problem now that we can reproduce it, I would expect another update for Roamio within a couple of weeks to contain a fix for this issue.
> 
> (For those of you that can't wait that long, it may be possible to put you in an early access Beta for the update. I'll post more as soon as I have a confirmed fix.)
> 
> I sincerely apologize to those of you suffering from this problem. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be.
> 
> Thanks (again) for your patience.
> 
> --Margret


That is great news, Margret. Glad you were able to recreate the problem and see that we truly had a problem, minor for some but bigger for others. The Roamio is the best unit so far and when this problem gets fixed it will be really great.

Thanks Margret.
Dan


----------



## JasonD

At least for me fox isn't my goto station. The only thing on it that I'm interested in is Sleepy Hollow and that I can watch on SD.


----------



## rdh91007

The Roamio code base is all new and unforeseen problems can arise.

I have only one beef with TiVo.

Tech Support should have been informed of this problem, probably more than two weeks ago. This would have assisted the gathering of information to assist in nailing down and fixing the problem.

As far as I can determine Tech Support still hasn't been informed.


----------



## tough joe

uw69 said:


> Thank you for the update! :up:





TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> As of tonight, we have streams in our lab that demonstrate this problem, and we can see the issue that causes the failures with fast-forward and rewind. Hopefully this will lead us to quickly understand what is causing the problem, and how to fix it.
> 
> There is an update coming to Roamio in the next day or two that fixes some other issues (not this one). Assuming we quickly understand the problem now that we can reproduce it, I would expect another update for Roamio within a couple of weeks to contain a fix for this issue.
> 
> (For those of you that can't wait that long, it may be possible to put you in an early access Beta for the update. I'll post more as soon as I have a confirmed fix.)
> 
> I sincerely apologize to those of you suffering from this problem. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be.
> 
> Thanks (again) for your patience.
> 
> --Margret


oh thank god. ive swaped out 3 cable cards and I have a tech from the cable company coming out to check the lines.


----------



## BayouBoy32

rdh91007 said:


> The Roamio code base is all new and unforeseen problems can arise.
> 
> I have only one beef with TiVo.
> 
> Tech Support should have been informed of this problem, probably more than two weeks ago. This would have assisted the gathering of information to assist in nailing down and fixing the problem.
> 
> As far as I can determine Tech Support still hasn't been informed.


I agree. I wasted time with 3 calls to support and was told they have not heard of problem or had anyone else reported this problem.

Not until I googled problem did I find how many ppl are having the problem. And thanks to Margaret Schmidt we should see this problem solved soon.


----------



## rdh91007

I should add that a Mini connected to a Roamio will have problems connecting to a channel that causes the Trickplay bug. The mini may connect, but after a while the spinning icon will be displayed and the Mini will have to be power cycled.

A tech support rep called this a network problem and wouldn't open a case because "TiVo doesn't support networks with switches."

How can TiVo claim whole house and up to 6 Minis and not support switches. Of course someone may say MOCA, but that has a unique set of potential problems.

I really want to see TiVo succeed, but not informing Tech support of known problems and not working through problems with customers is a pathway to failure.


----------



## flar

I just noticed this issue tonight (or perhaps something very similar). I thought that I hadn't had it before the update that arrived this evening, but then I realized that I had never spent much time on the channel causing it (801, the HD HBO channel on SF Bay Area Comcast).

I first realized I was experiencing it when I rebooted to pick up the update and the Pro came back with all tuners set to 801 (cute). When I went to Live TV I got a V53 error, but the channel was displaying perfectly. I switched around to all 6 tuners and some of them would give a V53 and some did not. I then noticed that the ones giving V53 had no history (no green bar) and would not seek. I didn't try all of the recording tests listed in the OP, but the missing green bar reminded me of this thread.

I did try carefully tracking the tuners and forcing an erring tuner away from the channel and back on to it and it worked fine the second time. Another tuner that was showing the error still showed it when I went away and back. When there are 6 tuners all on the same problem channel, maybe 2 or 3 will show the problem randomly (not necessarily the same tuners every time).

In any case, nobody here has mentioned V53 before so this may be a new manifestation of the basic problem...?


----------



## TiVoMargret

Again, I apologize for how frustrating this has been.

We now understand the issue, and how to fix it. The fix is in process. For those of you that would like to help verify that it solves your issues, please:

1. Sign up for the Beta program at:
http://fieldtrials.tivo.com

2. Send me email ([email protected]) with the subject: "FOX Trickplay fix"

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## fdisker2000

TiVoMargret said:


> Again, I apologize for how frustrating this has been.
> 
> We now understand the issue, and how to fix it. The fix is in process. For those of you that would like to help verify that it solves your issues, please:
> 
> 1. Sign up for the Beta program at:
> http://fieldtrials.tivo.com
> 
> 2. Send me email ([email protected]) with the subject: "FOX Trickplay fix"
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


Thanks Margret, it's good to see that TiVo is on top of this.


----------



## uw69

fdisker2000 said:


> Thanks Margret, it's good to see that TiVo is on top of this.


+1


----------



## djdanska

I haven't been able to record or even watch the Simpson's in over 2 weeks on Fox. Getting very annoying. What is Fox pulling here?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## flar

TiVoMargret said:


> Again, I apologize for how frustrating this has been.
> 
> We now understand the issue, and how to fix it. The fix is in process. For those of you that would like to help verify that it solves your issues, please:
> 
> 1. Sign up for the Beta program at:
> http://fieldtrials.tivo.com
> 
> 2. Send me email ([email protected]) with the subject: "FOX Trickplay fix"
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


Thanks Margret!

I wonder if my problems are the same, though, as I mentioned that I am getting a V53 error that doesn't seem to be mentioned by others in this thread. It does have the same symptom of not having a green progress bar in Live TV mode. Others are now reporting the V53 errors in another thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509400

Might the V53 errors (involving a live picture, but no local buffer) be fixed by the same trial?


----------



## TiVoMargret

flar said:


> Thanks Margret!
> 
> I wonder if my problems are the same, though, as I mentioned that I am getting a V53 error that doesn't seem to be mentioned by others in this thread. It does have the same symptom of not having a green progress bar in Live TV mode. Others are now reporting the V53 errors in another thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509400
> 
> Might the V53 errors (involving a live picture, but no local buffer) be fixed by the same trial?


No, but I'm having the engineers look into the V53 issue.


----------



## TiVoMargret

For those who have signed up for the Beta to test the "FOX Trickplay Fix" -- I expect the update to be available Monday night. (if all goes well)

--Margret


----------



## uw69

TiVoMargret said:


> For those who have signed up for the Beta to test the "FOX Trickplay Fix" -- I expect the update to be available Monday night. (if all goes well)
> 
> --Margret


thank you! :up:


----------



## zend

TiVoMargret said:


> For those who have signed up for the Beta to test the "FOX Trickplay Fix" -- I expect the update to be available Monday night. (if all goes well)
> 
> --Margret


Hi, Margret - I've sent you a couple of emails with my info but haven't received a response. Are you sending email replies to people who request participation in the beta or should I assume that if I've sent you mail I'll be included?

Thanks for being so proactive and communicative on this issue.

Update: I'm good now. Thanks, Margret!


----------



## synch22

In Seattle xfinity ..channel 113 and having this issue 2nd day in row. I attempted reboot no fix. The channel won't record or buffer properly. 

Glad to see others having same issue. Only channel I've noticed the issue on. Not good for football sat and Sunday!

TiVo Margaret

This is also causing a freeze on the TiVo mini
Twice now when I tried to tune in fox on the mini I got the spinning icon which did not go away until I unplugged the mini. The mini can not even tune the picture or channel , the roamio at least shows the content.


----------



## swerver

Yes I just had the same problems, no rewind on football and mini got the spinny. Red zone channel is fine when playing fox.  (trying to take this in stride...)


----------



## Gadfly

synch22 said:


> In Seattle xfinity ..channel 113 and having this issue 2nd day in row. I attempted reboot no fix. The channel won't record or buffer properly.
> 
> Glad to see others having same issue. Only channel I've noticed the issue on. Not good for football sat and Sunday!
> 
> TiVo Margaret
> 
> This is also causing a freeze on the TiVo mini
> Twice now when I tried to tune in fox on the mini I got the spinning icon which did not go away until I unplugged the mini. The mini can not even tune the picture or channel , the roamio at least shows the content.


Same here. I didn't know these two problems are related though.

My mini started acting up a couple of days ago. Even when it is connected to Premier XL4. Sometimes the guide doesn't come up (it claims network problem even though it is playing the current show just fine. Worse, it forces you to abandon whatever it is you are watching and kicks you to the home screen) and other times it hangs (when it tries to show My Shows).

This is really frustrating. You take it for granted that an equipment that you paid more than 1k for would work as expected. Or at least doesn't have as many problems as I am running into.


----------



## ahwman

For those of you who get a spinning icon on the Mini when trying to tune one of these problem channels, you can use the TiVo iOS app to tune to a different channel and avoid having to reboot the Mini. Hopefully soon this problem will be fixed.


----------



## ahwman

TiVoMargret said:


> For those who have signed up for the Beta to test the "FOX Trickplay Fix" -- I expect the update to be available Monday night. (if all goes well)
> 
> --Margret


I'm looking forward to testing it Margaret, crossing my fingers! By the way, could you please also make sure that the engineers are working on a fix for the audio slip issue where audio will slip from stereo to mono sporadically. This issue has been around for a long time on the Premiere and now the Roamio and they keep saying that a fix is forthcoming.

Thank you for all that you do for us Margret!


----------



## Gadfly

So it turns out I cannot participate in the beta program because I work for a company that Tivo considers a competitor.

Hopefully the fix will be rolled out to the public soon.

Edit: 
In particular this problem seems to be specific to Comcast in Seattle area where some companies (well, at least one) that Tivo considers a competitor have a strong presence. Those of you that have signed up for the beta might want to make sure to read the NDA agreement carefully.


----------



## fdisker2000

Gadfly said:


> So it turns out I cannot participate in the beta program because I work for a company that Tivo considers a competitor.
> 
> Hopefully the fix will be rolled out to the public soon.
> 
> Edit:
> In particular this problem seems to be specific to Comcast in Seattle area where some companies (well, at least one) that Tivo considers a competitor have a strong presence. Those of you that have signed up for the beta might want to make sure to read the NDA agreement carefully.


Shhhh! First rule of beta testing: Don't talk about beta testing. /jk


----------



## seattletivo

This bug is really frustrating. First it messed up the recording to the first Seahawks game: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508812a and on Sunday it messed up one of the animation domination shows. Both times it was on 113/Fox. I've emailed TiVoMargret and really hoping I can get on the beta.


----------



## fdisker2000

seattletivo said:


> This bug is really frustrating. First it messed up the recording to the first Seahawks game: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508812a and on Sunday it messed up one of the animation domination shows. Both times it was on 113/Fox. I've emailed TiVoMargret and really hoping I can get on the beta.


For now the best alternative is to record the SD feed channel 13. The problem doesn't appear to effect the standard definition broadcast.


----------



## uw69

Typically beta testers are required to agree to a non-disclosure agreement (NDA). If indeed you are a beta tester you may want to delete your post.


----------



## fdisker2000

jaundice22 said:


> So far the beta testing for the fox trickplay issue has worked for me. I taped fox shows and they recorded properly. I watched them live and they buffered properly.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> Only thing i haven't tested is "live" tv broadcasts on fox like football. Ready to test that feature out this Sunday.


Shhhh! First rule of beta testing: Don't talk about beta testing. /jk


----------



## BayouBoy32

I figured that the NDA was the reason we had not heard how the beta was going. I personally hope this is a real beta tester that has slipped the info. I was curious if the beta was working and also hoping that a fix would be available soon if it was.

I procrastinated and did not sign up to be a beta tester and now kicking self. Patience is not one of my virtues. 

Just a little info, Margret, would be nice and thanks for all you have done.

Dan


----------



## uw69

BayouBoy32 said:


> I figured that the NDA was the reason we had not heard how the beta was going. I personally hope this is a real beta tester that has slipped the info. I was curious if the beta was working and also hoping that a fix would be available soon if it was.
> 
> I procrastinated and did not sign up to be a beta tester and now kicking self. Patience is not one of my virtues.
> 
> Just a little info, Margret, would be nice and thanks for all you have done.
> 
> Dan


I had upgraded the hard drive capacity in my Roamio or I would have been on board with the beta. Hoping for an update to fix thus issue soon.


----------



## TiVoMargret

Hi all,

I have confirmation from the folks that have joined Beta that they are no longer experiencing this issue.

At this point, if all goes to plan, I expect the update to be available to everyone on 10/9.

NOTE: the issue is only fixed for NEW recordings that happen after you receive the update. Any old recordings will still have the problem.

--Margret


----------



## uw69

Outstanding!:up: Thank you.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Margret, thank you so much for the progress update. This is great news. I cant wait for the update to fix this problem. Other than this problem the Roamio Pro is an outstanding product. Keep up the great work. :up:

Dan


----------



## Gadfly

My Roamio did not tape the Seattle game this morning (Fox, Comcast, Seattle area). Not that I would have watched it anyway.
The update better fix this.


----------



## djdanska

Happened again, this time worse. Was watching the end of modern family, Simpsons start, black screen, unresponsive, a minute later it reboots. When it finally finished rebooting, the same channel appears and now I'm in non stop rebooting because it keeps trying to watch Fox! Getting very old...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rexfelis

Another Seattle-ite here having this problem (Comcast, primarily on Fox).
Really looking forward to getting that update...


----------



## ashmueli

Same here, in Kirkland. Never realized how much we like FOX shows on channel 113, until we upgraded both our TiVo HDs to a Roamio basic / mini pair. Early adopter remorse


----------



## tough joe

Can someone tell me what software version the Roamio should be up to? I'd like to keep track to when the update is done. Thanks.


----------



## uw69

20.3.6.2-usa-6-848


----------



## BayouBoy32

My Roamio Pro shows version 20.3.6.2-usa-6-840. Am I missing something? Is 848 the update due today that I have not gotten yet?


----------



## tatergator1

The last 3 digits refer to the Tivo model, i.e. the first 3 digits of your TSN.

846 - Roamio Basic
848 - Roamio Plus
840 - Roamio Pro

The main focus is the beginning version number, which is still 20.3.6.2


----------



## BayouBoy32

tatergator1 said:


> The last 3 digits refer to the Tivo model, i.e. the first 3 digits of your TSN.
> 
> 846 - Roamio Basic
> 848 - Roamio Plus
> 840 - Roamio Pro
> 
> The main focus is the beginning version number, which is still 20.3.6.2


Thank you for clearing that up for me. Now looking forward to the update that is suppose to come out today to fix the Fox Trickplay problem.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Did the the fix due out today ever get released. If so will it change the version number. If it was released do I need to do anything like when and update is released a restart is needed for it to work. I have connected to Tivo a few times today and one time something downloaded but just shows that connection succeeded.


----------



## Devx

BayouBoy32 said:


> Did the the fix due out today ever get released. If so will it change the version number. If it was released do I need to do anything like when and update is released a restart is needed for it to work. I have connected to Tivo a few times today and one time something downloaded but just shows that connection succeeded.


Aaronwt received an update already. Not certain it includes the Trickplay fix but it should unless Tivo's plans changed.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509989


----------



## uw69

BayouBoy32 said:


> Did the the fix due out today ever get released. If so will it change the version number. If it was released do I need to do anything like when and update is released a restart is needed for it to work. I have connected to Tivo a few times today and one time something downloaded but just shows that connection succeeded.


Just got a pending restart now.

new version #20.3.6.3-USA-6-848


----------



## BayouBoy32

Thanks Devx and um69, downloaded, restarted, and now upgrading. Hope this solves all the problems.


----------



## uw69

I'm sure at some point TiVo will post what the update fixed on the Roamio and Mini.


----------



## uw69

I have recorded several Fox HD shows since the latest Roamio update. All recorded normally (no partial recording) and FF and skip functions work perfectly.  Nice job fixing this issue TiVo!


----------



## SDRoamio

Yea! Received the update last night, and all seems well. Was able to pause live TV on Fox, and resume from where it paused. Also, was able to record, and it didn't disappear. Playback of the recording worked fine.

Thank you, Tivo!!!


----------



## ahwman

SDRoamio said:


> Yea! Received the update last night, and all seems well. Was able to pause live TV on Fox, and resume from where it paused. Also, was able to record, and it didn't disappear. Playback of the recording worked fine.
> 
> Thank you, Tivo!!!


Are you in the beta program or was this a standard release update?


----------



## uw69

standard release


----------



## SDRoamio

ahwman said:


> Are you in the beta program or was this a standard release update?


Standard release. I believe some people received it on 10/9, as was expected - but for me it was last night. As posted above, it is 20.3.6.3


----------



## tough joe

Got the update a few days ago. That, plus I swapped out the cable card, and I havent had a single recording problem at all. Im not one to complain without providing cudos as well. If this continues, I suggest we all post here that it works.


----------



## BayouBoy32

Happy, Happy, Happy. Watching Fox Sports and trickplay is working perfectly. Recorded a few Fox network programs and they have worked faultlessly. Margret, thank you, thank you, thank you. At this time I do not have any problems with my Roamio Pro. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Johnnymarr

Watched NFL on Fox today. For the first time, everything worked perfectly.


----------



## DVRMike

The update has been working for me as well.


----------



## bdaalex

Hi,

this isn't exactly the same issue as the RW/FF problem however, I believe it to be related. I had the RW/FF problem on several channels and can confirm that it was fixed by last thursday's update. Thanks TivoMargret. 

However, those same channels that showed the previous issue also had a problem when downloading or streaming to my iOS devices. They would have trouble starting a stream at all and if it did, there would be a black screen and only audio would come through. Downloads shared this problem and seemed slower than other channels.

Also, I have confirmed this is the case with recordings made before AND after the RW/FF fix. 

Anyone have any ideas? TivoMargret?


----------



## djdanska

Was this something Fox did on purpose against TiVo cause all of a sudden, all Fox prime time network programming comes up as "TO BE ANNOUNCED". Including all week's programming. (So many check your guides). I have a 4 hour recording of "TO BE ANNOUNCED" just to get tonight's Simpson's

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoxInPHX

djdanska said:


> Was this something Fox did on purpose against TiVo cause all of a sudden, all Fox prime time network programming comes up as "TO BE ANNOUNCED". Including all week's programming. (So many check your guides). I have a 4 hour recording of "TO BE ANNOUNCED" just to get tonight's Simpson's


"TO BE ANNOUNCED" is due to Fox's MLB World Series coverage, which takes 1st priority and has nothing to do with TiVo. Game times can only be approximated due to weather and overall length of the game.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_schedule


----------



## rainwater

CoxInPHX said:


> "TO BE ANNOUNCED" is due to Fox's MLB World Series coverage, which takes 1st priority and has nothing to do with TiVo. Game times can only be approximated due to weather and overall length of the game.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_schedule


That should not be an issue for this week as the world series has been scheduled to start Wednesday (scheduled over a year ago). I'm not seeing any missing guide data for Fox's primetime during the entire week.


----------



## jhnversion1

I seem to be getting partial recordings every Thursday on ABC for Grey's and Scandal. I bought this unit for a better experience, but all I seem to be getting is error after error. I've scoured the forums and they say it will be fixed with the latest update, but I have yet to see a recording of Grey's that has been recorded properly...=(


----------



## uw69

jhnversion1 said:


> I seem to be getting partial recordings every Thursday on ABC for Grey's and Scandal. I bought this unit for a better experience, but all I seem to be getting is error after error. I've scoured the forums and they say it will be fixed with the latest update, but I have yet to see a recording of Grey's that has been recorded properly...=(


More details please. Partial recording is how long, is the partial recording watchable, does FF, skip work during partial recording? Only on Thursday ABC with Grey's and Scandal back to back recording?

Trying figure out if this is the issue this thread WAS about (update fixed the issue I had in this tread) or if you are experiencing a back to back recording issue. (discussed in a different thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508756 see here ) Thanks.


----------



## ahwman

jhnversion1 said:


> I seem to be getting partial recordings every Thursday on ABC for Grey's and Scandal. I bought this unit for a better experience, but all I seem to be getting is error after error. I've scoured the forums and they say it will be fixed with the latest update, but I have yet to see a recording of Grey's that has been recorded properly...=(


Don't give up as I am still experiencing similar issues even after the update. I have been speaking with Margaret at TiVo and she tells me that they have a new fix in the works. Crossing my fingers that we see this soon and it corrects our issues...


----------



## jhnversion1

Both recordings can be watched but vary in length. Sometimes it can be 32 minutes, sometimes it can be shorter. I initially thought it was the back to back recordings bug, but my other shows that were recorded back to back recorded fine. 

Also, I never experienced the audio glitch for back to back recordings that was mentioned in the link posted above.


----------



## tough joe

Came home last night - around 9pm, 4 channels my pro was recording were all in a frozen pixelated state. Had to restart unit via the menu. Worked fine until I fell asleep at 11pm. I put the TiVo in standby mode to kill the front lights. Woke up this morning around 7am, the unit would not respond to the remote to bring it out of standby. Also, pressing the power button on the front panel was not working. Had to unplug the power cord. It rebooted and works fine now. 

This is a very similar problem I experienced that TivoMargret had us contact her about a month ago. 

The recordings vary in length, but the video is unwatchable (pixilation in a frozen state). Live tv would not work, same pixilation. 

I'll keep an eye on it by you know what they say, 1 time its a coincidence, 2 times its a 
conspiracy.

Hopefully this is a one time gliche


----------



## TiVoMargret

I believe this problem will finally be resolved with today's update for Roamio:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511493

This update should fix the remaining issues some users were experiencing with FOX News, FOX Sports, FXX, and other channels in some markets.

(I appreciate everyone's patience as we figured out what was going on here.)

--Margret

P.S. Love your Roamio? Enter for a chance to win $25K: http://sweeps.tivo.com/HolidayCash/


----------



## jwbelcher

Margret - I experienced an issue with trick play + live tv today where pressing RWD + 30 skip will jump back to the 15 min marker, but then immediately skip forward to the end of the live stream buffer. Also, if I rewind all the way back to the beginning of the live buffer, will also cause it to jump forward. For what its worth, the channel was SDV, Disney junior HD, with 480i programming. I attempted to press record to capture the video, but the recording doesn't exhibit the behavior. None of my other tuners had this issue, but I recall experiencing this issue once before the last update as well.


----------



## jwbelcher

I found one way to cause this behavior. Around 10:45 last night, I switched to a tuner that had just completed recording (The Soup) that ended at 10:30 pm. The Live buffer showed the past hour, even though it just completed recording the program. As I attempted to rewind back, when I hit the 10:30 pm marker, it skipped forward to the end of the live buffer. It seems that the buffer shown before 10:30 wasn't really available (even though it was green) and caused an error when attempting to rewind beyond that point. Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## jwbelcher

I saw this today where there the buffer started right after the previous recording (no overlap with the recording). Still when rewinding to the beginning of the buffer, it caused the video to skip forward to the end of the live buffer. Only work around is to stop rewinding right before getting to the beginning of the buffer.


----------



## JamesBritt

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1. The next time it happens, please enter 9 1 1 CLEAR and then 7 7 7 CLEAR when looking at the problem video.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks,
> --Margret


I've had this problem on a fairly new Roamio (4-recorder version). Always the same channel, always ovenight. Three times n the last week or so. Partial recordings where the time is listed as being, for example, 4 hours but the green bar only covers the first 40 minutes or so, and once at the end of the green bar I can no longer fast forward.

Your instructions for what to do when it happens do not work for me. If I am watching the video then pressing any number key just gives the "thump" sound. Same thing if the video is paused. If I have highlighted the video in the My Shows list then pressing numbers does nothing, but pressing CLEAR deletes the show.

What are the correct steps for a 4-tuner Roamio to capture the correct video info?


----------



## L David Matheny

JamesBritt said:


> I've had this problem on a fairly new Roamio (4-recorder version). Always the same channel, always ovenight. Three times n the last week or so. Partial recordings where the time is listed as being, for example, 4 hours but the green bar only covers the first 40 minutes or so, and once at the end of the green bar I can no longer fast forward.


If you mean the progress bar ends at 40 minutes but the program will continue to play to the end, that indicates that some timing information is missing from the rest of the transport stream that was recorded, possibly the Program Clock Reference. If that's what you're seeing, it's surely a signal problem.


----------



## JamesBritt

L David Matheny said:


> If you mean the progress bar ends at 40 minutes but the program will continue to play to the end, that indicates that some timing information is missing from the rest of the transport stream that was recorded, possibly the Program Clock Reference. If that's what you're seeing, it's surely a signal problem.


The progress bar ends before the full length of the show as indicated by the duration bar (or whatever it's called). It looks much the same as when a show is being recorded but hasn't finished. But this recording *has* finished.

I've had the same issue come up with a Tivo series 2 when I had analog cable.

I don't understand how this would be a signal issue since the Tivo devce is the creator of the recorded file on disk, and the entire file can be viewed (if you have the patience to watch it without fast-forwarding). Seems the Roamio should know the size and duration of the file it wrote to disk; it feels more like a file corruption issue.

In any event I sent a message to Tivo support on this.


----------



## L David Matheny

JamesBritt said:


> The progress bar ends before the full length of the show as indicated by the duration bar (or whatever it's called). It looks much the same as when a show is being recorded but hasn't finished. But this recording *has* finished.
> 
> I've had the same issue come up with a Tivo series 2 when I had analog cable.
> 
> I don't understand how this would be a signal issue since the Tivo devce is the creator of the recorded file on disk, and the entire file can be viewed (if you have the patience to watch it without fast-forwarding). Seems the Roamio should know the size and duration of the file it wrote to disk; it feels more like a file corruption issue.
> 
> In any event I sent a message to Tivo support on this.


The TiVo device copies the transport stream (or one of its program streams) from the tuner to the disk, but it doesn't (or shouldn't) change the data. TiVo apparently relies upon some of the timing data that is supposed to be embedded in the data when doing trick play features (FF, Rew, etc). The (OTA) instances of this that I've seen were pretty clearly due to faulty data sent by the station. But if you saw this when a Series 2 TiVo was capturing an analog signal, I don't understand that.


----------



## JamesBritt

L David Matheny said:


> But if you saw this when a Series 2 TiVo was capturing an analog signal, I don't understand that.


Every time I've had this happen it was while tennis was being recorded. With the Series 2 it was basic cable ESPN2, and now on the HD Tennis channel.

It may yet be related to the transmitted signal. All three tennis recordings from last night and early morning had the same glitch. I've noticed something funky about the Tennis Channel though this may be coincidental. Most of the time, when I look at shows scheduled for recording, it does not show the end time. I've never seen this before on any channel.

I was looking at it today and I started wondering how the Tivo knows to stop recording. Yet it does. Very odd.

It's frustrating because I typically add extra time to live sports recordings but if events are overlapping on the same channel then I omit that. It so happens the the Tennis Channel's published schedule doesn't always coincide with what they end up showing so as a practical matter I tend to record every live event but these are periodically intermingled with talk and reruns.

I'm trying an experiment tonight to see if setting a fixed-time custom recording makes a difference. (This will only be informative if the usual scheduled recordings continue to show the green-bar glitch at the same time recording the same signal.)


----------



## JamesBritt

UPDATE: I was wrong in my description of the issue. When the recording hits the end of the green bar it plays for a bit, but after about a minute it stops and asks to save or delete the recording. This is different from when had a similar issue on the Tivo series 2, where I could keep watching (but not fast-forward) past the green bar end.

Now it seems more like a partial recording.

Meanwhile, everything recorded just fine last night.

EDIT: Tivo responded to my support email and suggested this might be a tuning adapter issue (since it's only been happening on a switched digital video channel) and gave instructions on disconnecting/power-cycling stuff to see if that fixes it.


----------



## djvictor69

Folks, I know I'm resurrecting a two year old thread, but I'm experiencing this issue now on Fox HD channels. I live in northern Virginia and have Verizon FIOS if it makes a difference. Any advice?


----------



## gpsjim

I'm also having this problem, and it also seems to only happen on FOX.
I'm on Verizon FiOS in Montgomery County, MD. Hmmm...


----------



## djvictor69

Jim, check out this other more current thread:
DC area, Fios Fox (505) has no play buffer, anybody else?


gpsjim said:


> I'm also having this problem, and it also seems to only happen on FOX.
> I'm on Verizon FiOS in Montgomery County, MD. Hmmm...


----------

